# Ottawa Ball 2004



## sgt_mandal (19 Dec 2004)

Just wondering if anyones going?


----------



## gt102 (19 Dec 2004)

I want to go... does that count?


----------



## condor888000 (19 Dec 2004)

I may hitch a ride with a friend and show up...


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

I'm Thinking of Going to iT..Now that i Know it eists it may be a Nice place to go..


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

wow, it was pretty good lol. so who ended up going?


----------



## gt102 (2 Jan 2005)

I almost went... lost my money on hotel in Ottawa... booked in advance... had to go to halifax on same day...


----------



## condor888000 (2 Jan 2005)

I did, spent damn near the whole night at the tables...fun as hell though...


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

cool, I was the brown guy with the long suit that looked like robes  8)


----------



## condor888000 (2 Jan 2005)

Smooth... :


----------



## gt102 (2 Jan 2005)

anyone have pictures?


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> anyone have pictures?


gotta get mine develpoed. i wonder how many i'll be left with that are appropriate lol


----------



## gt102 (2 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> gotta get mine develpoed. i wonder how many i'll be left with that are appropriate lol



hey they dont need to be appropriate to send to me!


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

ok hehe, AHHH! i wanna get tehm developed soon, but i cantlet my parents see them. they usually do my developing and stuff. wow, almost 17 and this is going ot be teh first time i get a fil developed by myself, hmm.


----------



## gt102 (2 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> ok hehe, AHHH! i wanna get tehm developed soon, but i cantlet my parents see them. they usually do my developing and stuff. wow, almost 17 and this is going ot be teh first time i get a fil developed by myself, hmm.



you wild thing, getting your film developed by yourself! lol

but seriously send em to gt102@istop.com

I wanna see what I missed!


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

wats ur msn address?


----------



## gt102 (2 Jan 2005)

gt_doomz@istop.com


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

its not letting me add you


----------



## gt102 (2 Jan 2005)

woops.. I am special

gt_doomz@hotmail.com


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Jan 2005)

I was at the Ottawa Ball in red RMC Scarlets (Ceremonial Dress for 1913).


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Jan 2005)

HA1 I saw you


----------



## condor888000 (7 Jan 2005)

How could you miss him?? ???


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jan 2005)

What did you wear? Maybe I saw you there.


----------



## condor888000 (8 Jan 2005)

dress pants and a light blue long sleeved, collared shirt....at the tables all night...lost horribly most of the time...


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jan 2005)

O! I think I saw you, were your pulling out all your hair? lol jj I no that was bad lol.


----------



## condor888000 (8 Jan 2005)

yeah that was bad...


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jan 2005)

You probably saw me though, I stuck out almost as bad as Zedic lol.


----------



## condor888000 (8 Jan 2005)

why?


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jan 2005)

I'm in the middle


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

Yeah you still stood out, but I think I got you beat.


----------



## condor888000 (9 Jan 2005)

OK, Mandel see what you mean...but Zedic still beat you...


----------



## sgt_mandal (9 Jan 2005)

lol.....I need a red one for next eyar lol :dontpanic:


----------



## condor888000 (9 Jan 2005)

Oh god....


----------

